# Essential Oils education



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 10, 2020)

ESSENTIAL OILS EDUCATION





						Essential Oils: The Complete List of Uses and Benefits – Mom Prepares
					






					momprepares.com
				




ESSENTIAL OILS BLENDS FOR BEGINNERS








						Blending Essential Oils For Beginners | Growing Up Herbal
					

If you're ready to start blending essential oils to create your own custom blends, I'll show you how to do it, start to finish, when you follow these steps!




					www.growingupherbal.com
				




IFRA STANDARDS





						Introduction - enjoying fragrance with confidence
					






					ifrafragrance.org
				




IFRA FRAGRANCE





						Home
					






					ifrafragrance.org
				




EO USE RATES








						How to Stop Guessing at the Essential Oil Usage Rate When You Make Soap • Modern Soapmaking
					

Not sure how much essential oil to use in your soap? Here's everything you need to know to calculate your essential oil usage rate for soapmaking in the USA.




					www.modernsoapmaking.com
				




9 DANGEROUS OILS/MYTHS








						9 Dangerous Essential Oil Myths You Really Need To Stop Believing
					

The dawn of the Internet age opened up a whole new and ever-expanding informational highway that has liberated many and also, unfortunately, misinformed many. Anyone who wants to have a blog, website etc.. can have




					www.naturallivingideas.com
				




EO CALCULATOR FOR BLENDS








						Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Essential Oil Calculator
					

Hundreds of free essential oil blends in our library. Choose your favorite blends to use in your handmade soap, skincare, cosmetics!




					www.eocalc.com
				




CALCULATE USAGE RATE FOR SAFETY








						Enter Your Own Blend » EO Calc - Essential Oil Calculator
					






					www.eocalc.com
				




CREATING EO BLENDS FOR SOAP








						Create Your Own Essential Oil Blends for Soapmaking • Modern Soapmaking
					

Learn how to create your own essential oil blends using these easy exercises that help get you familiar with your essential oils and strengthen your sniffer!




					www.modernsoapmaking.com
				




LOVING ESSENTIAL OILS - RECIPES








						Loving Essential Oils Blog | Aromatherapy Diffuser Blends DIY Recipes
					

Loving Essential Oils blog shares how to use essential oils in your daily routine with uplifting DIY Recipes, Essential Oil Guides, and Aromatherapy Diffuser Blends for your home.




					www.lovingessentialoils.com


----------

